# icd 9 code for vaccine please help



## melerickid (Feb 2, 2010)

we have some patient who is coming in to have some vaccines so they can travel out of country. what icd-9 code would I use to file this claim.  The patient is having a Twin Rx vaccine.


----------



## Adriver (Feb 2, 2010)

V05.3   twinrix is vaccination against hep A and hep B.


----------



## melerickid (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks you so much


----------

